# Effects of coming off clomid



## cer80 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum 

I have been TTC for 12 months now since coming off Dianette ( I was on it about 18 months) in December 2008. After coming off the pill, I had one twenty eight day cycle followed by two cycles of 58ish days with horrendous PMS symptoms of tender abdomen, nausea, breast tenderness and acne from day 20 onwards in each cycle. I had CD3 blood tests which came back fine (FSH, LH etc). I have had my androgen levels checked - fine, glucose -fine, prolactin levels fine and an ultrasound scan didn't find any problems either. I have previously had a laparoscopy which didn't find anything. I had regular cycles previous to going on the pill, I had good skin and none of these horrible symptoms.

I asked the Doctor to refer me to a Gynaecologist and I saw him in June 09. He said that it looked as though I wasn't ovulating properly and said that he would start me on Clomid to attempt to rectify this. Prior to this he said he wanted to do a Hysteroscopy to check that there weren't any other underlying problems. Whilst waiting for my hysteroscopy i took Agnus Castus. The Hysteroscopy was clear and my endometrial biopsy came back to say that I had ovulated that cycle but by the time I had found that out, I had stopped the Agnus Castus and started Clomid - typical!. I have completed three cycles of Clomid 50mg, the first cycle was 21 days, the second was 31 days (but my progesterone level was only 11 - taken day 24 - so i assume I didn't ovulate) and the third cycle was 63 days ( my progesterone levels were 3 on day 21 - very long cycle though). I found that, on clomid I had really really bad skin and during my second cycle, I had horrendous bloating and abdominal pain - so bad I couldn't stand up properly and drove home from work in complete agony.

I stopped taking the clomid last cycle and had a 30 day cycle and am now on the second cycle off clomid - cd day 20. I have been experiencing some weird symptoms in both cycles which are the same to the day in each of these two cycles. After coming off my period, I have experienced pain, and spots on my face, These have eased off mid cycle and have been replaced by nausea and tender (when i press it) abdomen and now at CD20 I have tender breasts. It all seems a bit back to front. Sorry to ramble, I've been thinking about joining the forum for a while and so much has happened. I just wanted to know if anyone has experienced anything similar and wondered how long the effects of clomid last? My gynaecologist wanted me to start on 100mg of clomid but i was worried about doing this because the side effects have been so bad on 50mg.

I am 29, my husband is 40 and his tests have come back fine.

I look forward to hearing your replies

Thanks,
C


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

   for you hun, i bet you are frustrated aren't you? With the pain you are suffering and the fact you have had all of the tests for them to come back 'normal' which is great, but a lot of ladies often feel that having something wrong with them is hopefully something that can be made right if you know what i mean? Have you tried the OPK's? Of course it's a huge bonus that your husbands results are ok  
Do you think you'll carry on with the 50mg or up the dose as the gynae suggested or maybe take another route? 
I'll leave you some links shortly which i hope you will find really useful 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 
(Not everyone's cup of tea but maybe worth a read  )

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

The Clomid ladies also have a chatter thread so please dive stright in and introduce yourself, they'll answer any queries, offer advice and share their stories too) Click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also keep your own diary, describe your emotions, (great to let off a bit of steam when need be) and share your journey with others
*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

*The Mens Room ~ *CLICK HERE
Not sure if your husband would like to join us, but he can 'dip his toes in' in the mens room 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi C,

Welcome to FF  

My story is a little different from yours but like you I am on Clomid. And I agree it is tough going   I was thinking of taking a break from it this month, but will see how I feel  

There is a great Clomid chat which you should join. Go to the main area, under Clomid/Tamoxifen and go to Crazy Clomid Chatter. It's good to chat to others in a similar situation just to know that you are not alone!!   

Chat soon,
G


----------

